# Car leasing



## Nick Boonham (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi,
JUst curious does anyone have any experience in leasing a car in Spain, I think this may e renting as well if not what is the difference and experiences.
As I understand leasing is where a contract is drawn up and the agreed mileage and months and at the end of the lease period the residual value can be bought out or another new lease signed.
Experiences welcome,
Un salud


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi, 

As you pointed out, it's not leasing, it's renting. If you speak about leasing, you will be talking to yourself for quite a while!!

I have an agreement with Sabadell. The length and mileage is part of the lease, you can get the time period for anything from 1 year to 5 years. Mileage will vary for what you seem is reasonable for you. We have a 3 year/15,000km/year lease. Maintenance, all yearly fees, tires and insurance is included. Obviously, the shorter the lease the higher the price. Likewise, the higher the annual mileage the higher the price. If you want to opt early, with Sabadell, as long as you complete 60% of the contract there is no penalty. Should you want to purchase the car during the lease, there is no penalty. 

PM me or post any questions you have about the lease. I know Caixa has a very similar program. One downside is, I think, insurance is extremely expensive. The coverage is no excess and virtually full coverage for everything else. Anyone who is a legal driver is covered when the car is driven. I looked at getting my own insurance and with zero excess and 9 years NCB, with Linea Directo the cost was just about 500 Euros/yr. I can understand why the bank wants coverage but there should be an option to get coverage yourself.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 4 year agreement with Sabadell. I do 40000 kms a year and the cost for a Ford Fiesta is 342 euros a month, very expensive but I need the reliability.


----------



## Nick Boonham (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Phil,
Not sure how to PM on here but would like a bit of a type or natter about some issues if I can,
Cheers,
Nick


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Nick

If you click on my name, you will see the option to PM me there.


----------



## Nick Boonham (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi Phil,
I sent you a pm some time ago but not sure whether you received it or have been busy.
Un saludo


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi,

I'm interested in the idea of leasing a car. Does anyone know what the minimum period might be and would the insurance cover allow you be able to take it to the UK for short periods ie 3 weeks?

Steve


----------

